# Infantry soldier



## rashidul227 (7 Sep 2011)

Hi all,

I am new to this so i might have a few errors on this post.

to get to the point. i finally decided on a a career i liked I want to become an infantry soldier. i like it when i am in a position when my 110% is not good enough i need to push more. i am 20 years i am 5'5 i am 180 pounds. i talked to a recruiter and he told me whan i needed to do is 19 push ups 19 sit ups 2.4 km run in 11 mins and the training will get me into shape. which is ok i guess

but i dont want to go in with the minimum requirements i want to be on top of the heard. i have been going to the gym 5 days a week everyday. i work better when i have a goal.

i am just wondering what should be my real minimum requirements. 19 pushups is nothing. i can do around 80 push ups and 80 situps 5 chin ups and my running needs a little bit of work.

how much should i be looking at? and dont hold back on comments i am asking you guys since you guys know more than me.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Sep 2011)

There is a whole lot more than physical attributes that they are looking for.

Do some reading of the various forums offered here and if you have more questions send me a message and «I can reopen this thread.

Bruce


----------

